# Guadalajara and warm weather. AC or Swamp Cooler



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Guadalajara and warm weather. What should I get, an AC or Swamp Cooler.

It is so warm on the second floor of the house where the bedrooms are that we are having a hard time sleeping.

What do you use ?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Salto_jorge said:


> Guadalajara and warm weather. What should I get, an AC or Swamp Cooler.
> 
> It is so warm on the second floor of the house where the bedrooms are that we are having a hard time sleeping.
> 
> What do you use ?



In the Chapala area we use nothing (how lucky is that?) but based on previous experiences in Arizona, I'd get a mini split that would do more than one bedroom. I personally do not believe the humidity to be low enough here for swamp coolers to work well - once it gets above 16-18% humidity, coolers do not work well but make things feel very muggy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The situation depends completely upon the location, orientation and construction of your home. We're fortunate to have lots of light and air in our house, but no direct sunshine through windows. All of the rooms have cross ventilation. As such, opening the doors and windows at night allows cool air to pass through, cooling the rooms and also cooling the very thick masonry walls. At mid-morning, in April and May, we close everything and the rooms remain much cooler than outside, only warming slowly as the days lengthen. We do have a tower fan in the living room and bedroom, but haven't had to use the swamp cooler in this house, as we did in our previous home. It resides in a closet; just in case.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Swamp Cooler?*

I must confess my ignorance - What is a swamp cooler?
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A 'swamp cooler' is an evaporative cooler which circulates water over wet mats, using a small pump, and a fan blows hot dry air through the mats, thereby cooling the room. They use much less electricity than an air conditioner and are quite effective in cooling and humidifying interior spaces in arid climates, where air conditioners are less effective because they dry the air even further. Portable models and permanent installations are available. They also cost much less than air conditioners. Here, at Lake Chapala, an evaporative cooler is sometimes used in April or May, until the rains come in June and cool things down again.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

RV,
Thanks for your quick reply. 
Rich


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

We are currently using ceiling fans in every room and the house has special roof top windows with built in vents. Even with this its very warm in the house.

I believe that this year GDL is very warm for May, just hope that it does not get any worse.

I agree with you about the humidity and swamp coolers. Excess moisture could also cause the plaster to have problems in the house.


----------



## Mexprax_GDL (May 10, 2010)

Salto_jorge said:


> I believe that this year GDL is very warm for May, just hope that it does not get any worse. .



Yeah...definitively right. Without AC it´s quite hard. You should always have ice cubes and lemons.


----------

